# Work benches/ Model building area



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

I searched for pics on here and didnt come up with any. I am looking to see what everyones work benches look like. I have since moved my hobby area from instead of a corner in my room to all of my room! Models are taking over. I have a storage area and I also have my building area along w/ shelves. I have redone my whole room w/ Cedar paneling and I am building glass shelves and also bought a glass showcase for my room. Building a bench as we speak and I thought I'd get some ideas from you builders to see what else I could do to my room to make it better. Thanks in advance guys!


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

Well this has been done before but what the hell this is my new room


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

Nice! You should sell me the Dakota! LOL


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

:twak: :twak: :twak: :nono: :loco:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

very m,essy, as of 2 nights ago.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

mine is worse.... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

in 9 months of just buying models, and tools, ive outgrown this desk period! i stii have a paint booth, and a photo booth and a dump load more models sittin off to the side!


----------



## johnnyhop (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Nov 22 2007, 04:22 PM~9283583
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wish my works area looked like that but mine is in my closet i set up a table big enough to work on and i put up shelves do put all of my things on and i have a power strip in there 2.


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

Damn RYAN im Jealous! :angry: NICE WORK AREA

This is all I have a room


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Heres My work spread !


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

Damn Mini! You all got to many Kits. I go broke spending 300 a week or more on kits and I still dont have alot.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 3WheelinFleetwood_@Nov 22 2007, 08:15 PM~9284419
> *Damn Mini! You all got to many Kits. I go broke spending 300 a week or more on kits and I still dont have alot.
> *



Been build almost 30yrs Bro ! I have had some time to collect a few kit here and there ! LOL! :biggrin: I have sold many and then there are a few that money wont touch ! its just 1 thing in my life i have never had second thoughts about doing ! I guess you can Model are my drug of choice ! :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 DAMN MINI!!! you got a few models lol. whatcha want for the magnum shipped :biggrin: , ive looked at the to stores here the sell models and neither of em have the mag


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

damn mini , you cleaned finially......


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Nov 22 2007, 08:25 PM~9284476
> *:0  :0  :0  :0 DAMN MINI!!! you got a few models lol. whatcha want for the magnum shipped :biggrin: , ive looked at the to stores here the sell models and neither of em have the mag
> *



Cant sale that kit Spike ! It was my gift from BETOSCUSTOM last year ! I just havent gotten around to build it ! I keep everything that was giving to me as gifts ! Its only right in my eyes to hold on to them and build them in honor to show those that i got them from Thanks for giving me a gift !


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by johnnyhop_@Nov 22 2007, 07:05 PM~9283766
> *wish my works area looked like that but mine is in my closet i set up a table big enough to work on and i put up shelves do put all of my things on and i have a power strip in there 2.
> *


so your a closet builder?? do your parents know??













j/k 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 22 2007, 09:35 PM~9284528
> *Cant  sale  that    kit  Spike  !  It  was  my  gift  from  BETOSCUSTOM  last  year !    I  just  havent  gotten  around  to  build  it !  I  keep  everything that  was  giving  to me  as  gifts  !  Its  only  right  in my  eyes  to  hold  on  to  them  and  build  them in  honor  to  show  those  that  i  got  them  from  Thanks  for  giving  me  a  gift !
> *


ight homie i respect that.  ill be watchin for it though lol


----------



## Laidframe (Mar 14, 2006)

You guys are lucky

here is my collection










and here is my work area during thanksgiving today


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

Here's Mines...
Work Station...








Diorama Project "Fish Tanks"








Lower Half of my collection








Upper Half...


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

my storage(closet)

























my work space/bedroom :angry:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

heres my work area,at the computer desk, and yes thats a tv next to it with my ps2 hooked up :biggrin: 









my display case is my bedroom

















































heres my dio,and yes its built outta legos but its the only thing i have,and its not done yet


----------



## modeljunky (Aug 3, 2007)

don't ask me how I still can find anything here.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

ur name fits u well,
ur model space is junky


----------



## low86dime (Sep 16, 2006)

Heres some of mine


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

few more pics i found...





















and when things are in full swing...lol


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Lot's of stuff there Ryan!


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

hey 1ofakind
hows that spray booth work as far as fumes ???
who makes it???


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modeljunky_@Nov 23 2007, 01:00 AM~9285296
> *don't ask me how I still can find anything here.
> 
> 
> ...


:0 i got the same ugly green storage box thing, lol.. them things are old, they weight as much as my larger 15+ one, lol..


----------



## modeljunky (Aug 3, 2007)

and that ugly green storage thing was givin to me by some older modeler 'cuz he had it since the 70's. he is allen gonick, the guy that used to put on the so. cal classic. they do weigh about 10lbs.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modeljunky_@Nov 23 2007, 03:54 AM~9286132
> *and that ugly green storage thing was givin to me by some older modeler 'cuz he had it since the 70's. he is allen gonick, the guy that used to put on the so. cal classic. they do weigh about 10lbs.
> *


i got it from my grandma, lol


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

there is more stacked up stuff at this point


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

here is my work area... Its 2 rooms in my basement, both
need work. after the holidays im gonna finish both of these rooms
so they look better....
1st room i do all my assembly and keep my tools there..
2nd is storage and paint...both of these are pretty decent size
rooms..

1st room...










2nd room, need more lighting there


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Nov 23 2007, 02:03 AM~9285981
> *hey 1ofakind
> hows that spray booth work as far as fumes ???
> who makes it???
> *


works great, dunno who made it. it's commercial quality. and way heavy. It was used for photograph touchups by airbrush..before the days of photoshop and computers, lol


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

here is my little work area kinda messy right now havent been down there in a few day's lol.


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

Damn you guys got hella kits! Hopefully mine will look like that soon.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@Nov 23 2007, 06:29 PM~9289239
> *here is my little work area kinda messy right now havent been down there in a few day's lol.
> 
> 
> ...


wish i had a basment that i could go hid in lol

any mopars on that shelf?? :biggrin:


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Nov 23 2007, 06:53 PM~9289428
> *wish i had a basment that i could go hid in lol
> 
> any mopars on that shelf?? :biggrin:
> *


yeah i got a few mopars hiding in there :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Nov 23 2007, 05:53 PM~9289428
> *wish i had a basment that i could go hid in lol
> 
> any mopars on that shelf?? :biggrin:
> *



Well my basement used to be my hidding spot but my rat found out where i was hiddin ! 












So Its now OUR hobby room ! LOL! 


But you got to love it when your son is right down there with you when you need to slang some plastic !


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

teach-em young and keep the hobby alive...i try to hide in my basement but my wife always seems to find me damn the luck....lol :biggrin:


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

Well... I am happy for one thing. My girl buys me kits almost every dayand she knows they better be a truck or a lolo lol cause she bought me 3-4 imports that I didnt want and she ended up building them. Cant wait till my daughter is a lil older. She is only 2 but when she gets older I gotta teach her how then


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

ive helped my lil 7 year old bro build a couple models. last model we built was a 60 imp lolo. now he wants another lolo :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

my messy garage/workspace


































and this is why i need to clean it :cheesy:


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

I never seen someone with a Tabasco bottle on there walls lol kool


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Nov 23 2007, 08:18 PM~9290484
> *I never seen someone with a Tabasco bottle on there walls lol kool
> *


i put that shyt on everything :biggrin:


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Nov 23 2007, 09:18 PM~9290484
> *I never seen someone with a Tabasco bottle on there walls lol kool
> *


used to be a nascar sponsor actually a cool lookin car !!
that would be my guess bein that there is a dale jr inflatable car there too.


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 22 2007, 05:50 PM~9283457
> *very m,essy, as of 2 nights ago.
> 
> 
> ...


hey homie i see you got the 53 or 54 gasser kit there next to your table.
can that be built stock ???
want to do 1 like the 1 in boulevard nights.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

damn mini your lil one looks just like you bro..


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Nov 23 2007, 07:27 PM~9290563
> *hey homie i see you got the 53 or 54 gasser kit there next to your table.
> can that be built stock ???
> want to do 1 like the 1 in boulevard nights.
> *



it can be built with stock suspension. youd have to kitbash the rest. it does come with stock seats, etc.


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@Nov 23 2007, 06:28 PM~9289662
> *teach-em young and keep the hobby alive...i try to hide in my basement but my wife always seems to find me damn the luck....lol :biggrin:
> *


I got the same problem.............. :biggrin: Thats why
i keep her guessing one day basement other garage
never reveal the rotation of the two........... :thumbsup: ........LOL


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Nov 23 2007, 08:24 PM~9290536
> *used to be a nascar sponsor actually a cool lookin car !!
> that would be my guess bein that there is a dale jr inflatable car there too.
> *


it was just a regular display at work and when we were done got the cardboard bottles of it , and the dale car i think nabisco rep gave to me


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by aztek_warrior_@Nov 24 2007, 12:05 PM~9293555
> *I got the same problem.............. :biggrin:  Thats why
> i keep her guessing one day basement other garage
> never reveal the rotation of the two........... :thumbsup: ........LOL
> *


lol yeah that might work if she did not have senses like a bloodhound :uh: uffin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

heres "GOING" to be my work area. Gotta get some shit out of the garage to get all the model shit in there. 

Paint booth in the making soon. And the tall cabinet is the paints. 









across from that is a kitchen cabinet set. It had the sink in it, so I'm going to find one and just fill it up with purple power and use as a stripping tank. 









this cabinet will be the building area. I also got a 5ft by 5ft bolt and nut organizer thats going to house all the parts and wheels and shit. 









gotta put all them cases of diecast on another bench somewhere. 



may also do a small cabinet/ build area in the basement.


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

I wouldnt be able to build in my garage my brother and his *** friends would fuck em all up. I may have a small room to build in but my walls are going to be covered in them pretty soon. I have been buying built models to display if they look good. If they do I am putting all my ones I built on one wall, Then all the ones I buy on a different. You cant really be proud of something you didnt build so I have to display them elsewhere.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 24 2007, 11:21 PM~9296918
> *
> 
> 
> ...


post pics of the damn juiced up lawnmower :biggrin:


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

Who the fucks lawnmower is that? Bobby Bouche?


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 3WheelinFleetwood_@Nov 25 2007, 06:48 AM~9298898
> *Who the fucks lawnmower is that? Bobby Bouche?
> *





ohhh shiiaatttt!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07+Nov 25 2007, 05:43 AM~9298892-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


alot of time went into that. :biggrin:


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I was JK homie haha


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Here is my place where i Build something ....





































Here you can see mi little Spray Boot in the room , and some Basecoats !!!


----------



## low86dime (Sep 16, 2006)

did some cleaning to my pigstye model area


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

MY SPOT!


----------



## MRLATINO (Aug 13, 2007)

http://i234.photobucket.com/albums/ee296/SOYMRLATINO/100_0065.jpg[
/IMG]
[img]http://i234.photobucket.com/albums/ee296/SOYMRLATINO/101_0012.jpg


----------



## MRLATINO (Aug 13, 2007)




----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

It's B-Real!



> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 23 2007, 05:22 PM~9289619
> *Well    my    basement  used  to  be  my hidding    spot    but  my rat    found  out    where  i  was  hiddin  !
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

Here all my workarea lol

area 1 when im not eating  









area 2



















http://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u248/badboyc_01/300m007-5.jpg[/IMG

my extra parts boxes (aka junkyard)

[img]http://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u248/badboyc_01/300m010-4.jpg

my storge area 4 my babies none4 sale yet lol :biggrin: 














































my future model room this spring ( need cleaning bad :cheesy: )


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Nov 28 2007, 07:53 AM~9323020
> *Here all my workarea lol
> 
> area 1 when im not eating
> ...


How much for the 
72 gmc stepside, c-1500 454ss, c-1500 sportside, Silverado c-1500 and the yellow z-28 Camaro (when they are forsale)
:biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

WELL I GOT A NEW DESK IN MY OFFICE SO I STARTED REARANGING THINGS AROUND. ITS A LITTLE MESSY RIGHT NOW, STILL GOTTA GO THROUGH SOME OLD BOXES AND KEEP CLEANING UP :biggrin: 










































*AND HERES HOW IT ALL STARTED*


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Nov 28 2007, 09:23 AM~9323122
> *How much for the
> 72 gmc stepside, c-1500 454ss, c-1500 sportside, Silverado c-1500 and the yellow z-28 Camaro (when they are forsale)
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

here's my pit of a work shop


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Nov 28 2007, 06:08 PM~9326705
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


Don't make me have to pm you with that list again lol!!!!


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Nov 29 2007, 06:48 PM~9334486
> *Don't make me have to pm you with that list again lol!!!!
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Nov 22 2007, 11:40 PM~9285172
> *heres my work area,at the computer desk, and yes thats a tv next to it with my ps2 hooked up  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


hey man, a different base and lose the little dots on the top row and its pretty damn usefull, kinda has me thinking now for a lightweight idea


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

well I did some re-organizing this weekend. Mine used to be the spare 7'x7' bedroom but I'm letting a good friend crash here for a few weeks, long story short his apartment build had a 3 unit fire, he only suffered smoke and minor water damage but the fire marshall said it can't be lived in for at least a month. So now my area is at the other end of my room, which is good because sometimes I wake in the middle of the night and get the urge to build. 
this is the workbench, the display case is my photobooth/mockup area, it has those little furniture caster pads underneath so it slides back and forth nicely









directly behind me is a bookshelf that holds my collection of scale auto,model cars mag, LRM's and other car related. Kinda give the area the feel of a seperate space









kit shelf, thats only about half, the rest are still in the spare room closet









finally found a place to display some of my builts, still need to unpack a few boxes though









well, I still have a little more cleaning to do from the move but theres my little corner of heaven


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

Got some updates on my building area, 
Im finishing up a closet to keep my stuff more
organized, also i finished adding the wood to the
walls there, now is all a matter of sanding and
staining and adding the cealing to the room which 
i should get done hopefully by the end of the month........


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by aztek_warrior_@Dec 5 2007, 04:42 PM~9381301
> *Got some updates on my building area,
> Im finishing up a closet to keep my stuff more
> organized, also i finished adding the wood to the
> ...


you do nice work there homie
can I get you to come over my house and do my basement ??
j/k I like the wood walls . is that a paneling ??


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Dec 5 2007, 06:24 PM~9382486
> *you do nice work there homie
> can I get you to come over my house and do my basement ??
> j/k I like the wood walls . is that a paneling ??
> *


Thanks homie, but i gotta say Pics are better than it appears........ :biggrin: 
The walls are actually wood (pine), Not sure where they got it, 
the previous owner left it here, i think he had plan on finishing it some time...
They look like flooring boards do, they all snap into place....


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

Did some cleaning in my building area, untill i can 
figured out that problem with the building permit 
im missing............. :angry: 
But anyways just wanted to show you what i just picked up,
an old counter they had at work, they did some work
in our break room at our plant and decided that they
didn't have room for it anymore.........got it for free...... :cheesy: 
I still need to hinge the 2 bottom doors...


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

My Hole in the wall


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

this is my small ass work bench............


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

Here's my hell hole.



Hosted on Fotki


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

My lil work shop


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Aug 17 2008, 09:19 PM~11367956
> *My lil work shop
> 
> 
> ...


nice dodge truck.. i need me one of those..


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

yea me too. :biggrin:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

Im new to the models were can i buy rims and parts


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

www.scaledreams.com


rick will take care of ya homie.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 22 2007, 09:05 PM~9284373
> *Heres  My    work  spread !
> 
> 
> ...


WELL YOU GUYS HAVE SEEN MY BENCH ! TODAY I TOOK PICKS OF WHERE I PAINT 90% OF THE BUILDS I SHOW ! 


























































AND THEN I GOT A CHEAP ASS BAKING BOOTH I JUST STARTED USING LOL ! 


































I WENT BOUGHT SOME CLEAR ON THE LOW END SIDE CAUSE I NEEDED CLEAR AND COULD ONLY COME UP WITH $40.00 BETWEEN ME AND BIG C ! HEARSE WAS GOING TO GO IN ALSO BUT HE FLAKED OUT AS ALWAYS ! 










DIDN'T KNOW THIS IS A SLOWING DRYING FREE AIR CLEAR ! IT HAS TO BE BAKED ! I CLEARED THE 67 GTX AT 11 AM YESTURDAY AND AT 10 AM TODAY IT WAS STILL WET LIKE I JUST SPRAYED IT !


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Well, this is my place:
Desk im using to build model cars and doing school homework









Keepin my shit in drawer, kinda messy but Im used with it :biggrin: 









Im keeping my completed builds on shelf, but I also throw some bigger parts there so can easilly take them from there later :biggrin: . Not many builds yet, but Im collecting them slowly









Keeping bigger boxes in wardrobe









Im doing airbrushing in countryside cause I dont have compressor here and my parents cant stand the smell of paint. I dont have picture right now but I have pic of compressor


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

WELCOME INTO THE WORLD OF MR.1/16TH CHOP SHOP


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)




----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

my work area since i got bitch slapped for building all over the house and my wife had no place to place her coffee cup or book  A little corner of our room. can wait for a bigger house with my own area, might get a shed for now, not even sure if in our trailer court if i can even do that .  








the drawer for small supplies and tools








the work table little, and messy at the moment.








my collection of parts and pieces except for 3 that were originaly mine. the rest are thanks to phat97yukon :biggrin: 








my spray booth


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)




----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

here is what im working with


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@Feb 27 2009, 01:50 PM~13130528
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: I need that and that and this and that... oh and one of these and those over there :0 and what about that and those with this right here?  hno:


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 27 2009, 05:00 PM~13130611
> * :wow: I need that and that and this and that... oh and one of these and those over there  :0 and what about that and those with this right here?  hno:
> *


lol i have never heard that before...lol :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

HOLY FUCK!! THATS SOME BIGASS WORKPLACE :0 :0 :0


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

I use the kitchen counter but I have to clear it off when company comes over.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

LOOK AT THE GOODIES YOU MOFO'S BE HIDING!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

I have more wheels stashed away but those are for a rainy day


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

MMMMMMMM... the last pic is my fav...lol...


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 27 2009, 04:09 PM~13131187
> *LOOK  AT  THE  GOODIES  YOU  MOFO'S  BE  HIDING!
> *


No shit. o thought i was the HOARDER of all things modelcars. LOL


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

"The Dungon"


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

heres mine as of a few days ago


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

damn made hook me up with one of those caprices where do u get them all


----------



## OneLowBull (Jan 6, 2004)




----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Feb 27 2009, 09:31 PM~13132910
> *heres mine as of a few days ago
> 
> 
> ...


hey made i recognize some of that stuff in the corner....lol


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@Feb 27 2009, 08:40 PM~13133005
> *hey made i recognize some of that stuff in the corner....lol
> *


just wait till the mini truck contest on minitruckinweb .... im gonna bust out the datsun :biggrin:


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Feb 27 2009, 09:43 PM~13133023
> *just wait till the mini truck contest on minitruckinweb .... im gonna bust out the datsun  :biggrin:
> *


i ight have to get in on that one i just picked up a cyclone kit :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan+Feb 27 2009, 09:43 PM~13133023-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


POST UP A LINK ON THIS ! I JUST MIGHT TACK A STAB AT IT ALSO !


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OneLowBull_@Feb 27 2009, 08:37 PM~13132975
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn! I need a big mat like this.... but they are like 150.00 here

the small one that i have on my bench was like 40.00


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 27 2009, 08:48 PM~13133072
> *POST  UP  A  LINK  ON THIS  !    I  JUST  MIGHT  TACK  A  STAB  AT  IT  ALSO !
> *


oh shit... I quit right now, lmao

linkage


----------



## OneLowBull (Jan 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Feb 27 2009, 08:48 PM~13133079
> *damn! I need a big mat like this.... but they are like 150.00 here
> 
> the small one that i have on my bench was like 40.00
> *


i paid 50 for that big ass mat and 20 for the little one


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Feb 27 2009, 09:49 PM~13133084
> *oh shit... I quit right now, lmao
> 
> linkage
> *


yup i join the site and the contest ! This should be pretty good and i left the other enterents a little gift in my post ! :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

part of what i can see from where i'm sitting...


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MRLATINO_@Nov 26 2007, 03:37 AM~9306038
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder if that regal is the one from the first copy of LRB that I ever read? I guess I'll have to dig out my collection and check


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

this is where im kickin it :biggrin: uffin: where i really get to enjoy myself.....


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

here it is


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

THATS A NICE LAY OUT BLUE ! AND IT LOOKS LIKE YOU ARE A TURE BUILDER BROTHER CAUSE YOU GOT SHIT EVERYWHERE LIKE THE REST OF US ! LOL !


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 27 2009, 11:31 PM~13135839
> *THATS  A  NICE  LAY OUT    BLUE  !  AND  IT  LOOKS  LIKE  YOU ARE  A  TURE  BUILDER  BROTHER  CAUSE  YOU  GOT  SHIT  EVERYWHERE  LIKE  THE  REST  OF  US !  LOL !
> *


bro i was just at his house and i think there is plastic in every room the only room i didnt go into was the restroom but im sure there is something in there...:biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 27 2009, 09:31 PM~13135839
> *THATS  A  NICE  LAY OUT    BLUE  !  AND  IT  LOOKS  LIKE  YOU ARE  A  TURE  BUILDER  BROTHER  CAUSE  YOU  GOT  SHIT  EVERYWHERE  LIKE  THE  REST  OF  US !  LOL !
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

damn you guys got some nice stashes of kits !!!!!!!!
I like your work areas too.


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

Here is my shop. Have a few kits to build. All are complete except a few.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

My building area...










Just plain and clean, no distractions.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Feb 28 2009, 06:35 AM~13136538
> *My building area...
> 
> 
> ...


damn, I've seen messier doctor's offices :cheesy:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Feb 28 2009, 07:59 AM~13136732
> *damn, I've seen messier doctor's offices  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 
At the moment it's a mess.... :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Feb 28 2009, 08:01 AM~13136735
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> At the moment it's a mess.... :biggrin:
> *


Clean place Homie


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Feb 28 2009, 08:02 AM~13136738
> *Clean place Homie
> *


Thanks bro!


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 27 2009, 11:34 PM~13135852
> *:yes:  :yes:
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Feb 28 2009, 05:35 AM~13136538
> *My building area...
> 
> 
> ...


 lol , nice and clean , its lookin like a doctors lab :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@Feb 28 2009, 08:22 AM~13136801
> *lol ,  nice and clean  , its lookin like a doctors lab  :biggrin:
> *


And here's the doctor and one of his patients.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

now thats a big body ! ANYONE ELSE WHAT J'S GOT IN HIS HANDS !


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

DAMN J.THATS NICE PLAIN AND CLEAN!
AND YEA THAT IS A "BIGBODY". AINT NO TELLIN WHATS UP HIS SLEAVES THIS TIME.....


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Feb 28 2009, 02:59 AM~13136337
> *Here is my shop. Have a few kits to build. All are complete except a few.
> 
> 
> ...


Not sure about a "few"....I see a shitload of kits! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@Feb 28 2009, 12:20 AM~13135771
> *here it is
> 
> 
> ...


this is my building area also......


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Feb 28 2009, 06:35 AM~13136538
> *My building area...
> 
> 
> ...


No shit man, I know what you mean. When I'm in my shop , the inside of my head is like a popcorn maker, looking at all the kits and thinking about idea's for color sceams, and body mods. No wonder it takes me so long to finish anything.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Feb 28 2009, 12:37 PM~13138328
> *No shit man, I know what you mean. When I'm in my shop , the inside of my head is like a popcorn maker, looking at all the kits and thinking about idea's for color sceams, and body mods. No wonder it takes me so long to finish anything.
> *


I'll tell ya, before you start cleaning up your place, it doesn't help Jack S...my head is still like a popcorn maker! :biggrin: Finishing stuf is not my best thing either.


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Feb 28 2009, 02:22 PM~13138885
> *I'll tell ya, before you start cleaning up your place, it doesn't help Jack S...my head is still like a popcorn maker!  :biggrin: Finishing stuf is not my best thing either.
> *


Cleaning up? If I did that ,I wouldn't know where everthing is. :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Feb 28 2009, 09:27 PM~13140271
> *Cleaning up? If I did that ,I wouldn't know where everthing is. :biggrin:
> *


I FEEL YA ON THAT! :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Feb 28 2009, 10:13 AM~13137040
> *And here's the doctor and one of his patients.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


hella clean but my back would fuckin kill me if i spent all the hours i do at my bench with a chair like that i got have a padded comfortable computer chair for my fat ass :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> here is what im working with
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

My hotel room bench back in Oct. '07


----------



## CHICAGO#1SG (Mar 1, 2009)

I HAVE A QUICK QUESTION HOW DO I POST MY PICS OF MY CARS


----------



## CHICAGO#1SG (Mar 1, 2009)

I HAVE A QUICK QUESTION HOW DO I POST MY PICS OF MY CARS


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> > here is what im working with
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Feb 28 2009, 09:42 PM~13141630
> *hella clean but my back would fuckin kill me if i spent all the hours i do at my bench with a chair like that i got have a padded comfortable computer chair for my fat ass :biggrin:
> *


My father worked for 35 years on that thing and F-uped his back...my back already isn't a 100% anymore so I take your advice and throw that thing out of the window today... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OneLowBull (Jan 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHICAGO#1SG_@Mar 1 2009, 12:27 AM~13142371
> *I HAVE A QUICK QUESTION HOW DO I POST MY PICS OF MY CARS
> *


welcome to lil im from the chi too you got pm BTW


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 28 2009, 09:31 AM~13137132
> *now  thats  a  big  body  !    ANYONE  ELSE  WHAT  J'S  GOT IN  HIS  HANDS !
> *


Aprox. 48cm of lexan, packaging materials of all sorts, polystyrene, metal, etc.
I will be rollin' my own scale BIGBODY down the streets in the summer of 2009! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Montenegro_Adrian (Aug 25, 2004)

my little cheapy paint booth


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Mar 1 2009, 12:47 AM~13142484
> *My father worked for 35 years on that thing and F-uped his back...my back already isn't a 100% anymore so I take your advice and throw that thing out of the window today... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


see thats no good. also you get to spend alot more time working :biggrin: on that bad ass huge body i mean big body


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Mar 1 2009, 01:41 AM~13143005
> *see thats no good. also you get to spend alot more time working  :biggrin:  on that bad ass huge body i mean big body
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@Feb 27 2009, 01:50 PM~13130528
> *here is what im working with
> 
> 
> ...


Bro ill start off by saying you have a killer collection of models there and a very nice work space. so as i was looking threw your models i noticed you have this model








when i went to japan last year i almost purchased it but felt that i didnt have the room in my suit case so i didnt and purchased a 1/32 scale split window bug that got smashed anyways on the way back to the states...Would you by any chance be interested in selling me the previa/estima????? If not i understand..

there are some other pics of the model i they had in japan......


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Mar 1 2009, 02:42 AM~13143131
> *Bro ill start off by saying you have a killer collection of models there and a very nice work space. so as i was looking threw your models i noticed you have this model
> 
> 
> ...


Let me know what are the name of the one's you want bro. My tattoo artist Alex is in Japan right now he will send them to me. After that he is going to Jerusalem then to Germany.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

Hell ya my importer was there for three weeks and i didnt even know he was out there punk didnt tell me when he left....but if he could find these previa kits that would be awsome brother..

























the two white ones would be ideal the topline or the jigoro one


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

I just sent him the pics to Osaka right now.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 1 2009, 02:03 AM~13143162
> *I just sent him the pics to Osaka right now.
> *


Nice thank you brother i was in tokyo when i took those pics. But if he could find one that would be super sick thanks in advance big brother... call me up later when you wake up if your not busy. lunch???


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Mar 1 2009, 03:09 AM~13143174
> *Nice thank you brother i was in tokyo when i took those pics. But if he could find one that would be super sick thanks in advance big brother... call me up later when you wake up if your not busy. lunch???
> *


I was just real sick with the flu these past few days. Roger was here with me all day just chilling and making some cd's. I will give you a call tomorrow so u can drop by and we can do lunch.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 1 2009, 02:15 AM~13143184
> *I was just real sick with the flu these past few days. Roger was here with me all day just chilling and making some cd's. I will give you a call tomorrow so u can drop by and we can do lunch.
> *


:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Mar 1 2009, 02:57 AM~13143153
> *Hell ya my importer was there for three weeks and i didnt even know he was out there punk didnt tell me when he left....but if he could find these previa kits that would be awsome brother..
> 
> 
> ...


Going there next week! :biggrin: Kids land in Osaka is the bomb, they cary all those kits for amazingly low prices $10 to $12. Tokyo also has tons of sick stores. This year I will pick a bunch of those kits and send em home...carrying it around and taking it on the plane is a no go.
The US kits are hella expensive over there same goes for wirewheels and stuff.
Í will try to take pics this year of the stores, it's not allowed so I think I will be having lot's of phone conversations with my photocam. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 1 2009, 02:50 AM~13143146
> *Let me know what are the name of the one's you want bro. My tattoo artist Alex is in Japan right now he will send them to me. After that he is going to Jerusalem then to Germany.
> *


Do you know if he also go the Tokyo lowrider show? Would be cool to meet up.


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Mar 1 2009, 04:42 AM~13143131
> *Bro ill start off by saying you have a killer collection of models there and a very nice work space. so as i was looking threw your models i noticed you have this model
> 
> 
> ...


no i dont want to sell it my father in law got it in japan, he is a merchant mariner and is over there 6 months of the year and picked it up for me. if i had more than just the 1 i would consider it sorry.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Montenegro_Adrian_@Mar 1 2009, 12:50 AM~13142839
> *my little cheapy paint booth
> 
> 
> ...


Clean lookin' booth! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@Mar 1 2009, 06:13 AM~13143511
> *no i dont want to sell it my father in law got it in japan, he is a merchant mariner and is over there 6 months of the year and picked it up for me. if i had more than just the 1 i would consider it sorry.
> *


All good brother but thank you for hitting me back up on it!!!! ill get my hands on one sooner or later


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Montenegro_Adrian_@Mar 1 2009, 12:50 AM~13142839
> *my little cheapy paint booth
> 
> 
> ...


the main thing is ,That it work's for you.  

And rolliindeep We got to make a stop by your pad before the show. :0 I see a whole lot of nice kit's there. :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 1 2009, 01:05 PM~13145213
> *the main thing is ,That it work's for you.
> 
> And rolliindeep We got to make a stop by your pad before the show.  :0  I see a whole lot of nice kit's there. :biggrin:
> *



damn!!!! now he's gonna lock the back door!!!!!!!!!!!!


hno: hno: hno:


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Feb 28 2009, 02:37 PM~13138328
> *No shit man, I know what you mean. When I'm in my shop , the inside of my head is like a popcorn maker, looking at all the kits and thinking about idea's for color sceams, and body mods. No wonder it takes me so long to finish anything.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
I am not laughing at you it was just a very funny way of saying it.
I suffer from the exact same thing and then I dont get anything done.
and to be honest I wonder if is not some kind of add kind of thing for me.


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

my spot today


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Mar 1 2009, 04:56 AM~13143288
> *Do you know if he also go the Tokyo lowrider show? Would be cool to meet up.
> *


I think he might be going not sure , I will ask him. If you see Yasu around he then he should be with him. Just look for a bald head mexican with a bunch of tattoos and one big one on his head. Real Nice guy, His looks are deceiving.


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Mar 1 2009, 05:56 PM~13146178
> *my spot today
> 
> 
> ...



That how i`m trying to get my room to look like


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Mar 1 2009, 01:33 AM~13142411
> *:0  :0  :0 .  :thumbsup:  :around: I just got dizzy lookin at all those kits.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


lol i get dizzy every time i go to build something new. i will usually just sit back for an hour or two and do circles in my chair trying to figure out what i want to build.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@Mar 1 2009, 10:21 PM~13149521
> *lol i get dizzy every time i go to build something new. i will usually just sit back for an hour or two and do circles in my chair trying to figure out what i want to build.
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: . I can see myself doing the same damn thing homie.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

Well heres two of my workbenches.

This one is cluttered but I try to keep it clean cause I do alot of my tattoos here too.

























And this is downstairs in the garage. I do a little painting with the air brush, and any sanding.








Its needing a good cleaning! :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Mar 1 2009, 03:56 PM~13146178
> *my spot today
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

My mess. Overall look as you walk in the basement. I have club meetings down here, so the first table is usually clear for people's junk, the big bench is where we work.










Resin casting on half the bench, resin won't stick to that plastic sheet.









this train wreck is were I actually do most of my work. 









stacks of parts kits I still need to go through









the collection is directly behind me for easy access









blurry pics of my magazine and book collection and my paintbooth









My kids' old dresser and an old dentist's cabinet have spare more spare parts, more mags


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Mar 3 2009, 02:21 PM~13167574
> *My mess.  Overall look as you walk in the basement.  I have club meetings down here, so the first table is usually clear for people's junk, the big bench is where we work.
> 
> 
> ...


Cool pics, so much to look at! I need those plastic bottles as well to put my resin compounts in.


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOW


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Mar 3 2009, 02:48 PM~13167821
> *Cool pics, so much to look at! I need those plastic bottles as well to put my resin compounts in.
> *


Condiment bottles from Walmart


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Mar 3 2009, 02:54 PM~13167869
> *Condiment bottles from Walmart
> *


Where's Wallmart when you need it... :biggrin: :biggrin: 
What's that grey primered ride on the left, that one looks sick!! :0


----------



## OneLowBull (Jan 6, 2004)

that delrin shit is expensive :angry:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Mar 3 2009, 02:58 PM~13167906
> *Where's Wallmart when you need it... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> What's that grey primered ride on the left, that one looks sick!! :0
> *


The Netherlands doesn't have some oversized discount superstore decimating all local mom n pop stores?

that's the Rolls Royce coupe kit, there's a couple pics in my build topic


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OneLowBull_@Mar 3 2009, 03:06 PM~13167974
> *that delrin shit is expensive  :angry:
> *


Is that what it's called? I bought a 8x4 sheet of it a while back to cut up for holding molds. Never occurred to me to use the bigass leftovers as a working surface until last week, lol


----------



## OneLowBull (Jan 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Mar 3 2009, 04:09 PM~13168005
> *Is that what it's called?  I bought a 8x4 sheet of it a while back to cut up for holding molds.  Never occurred to me to use the bigass leftovers as a working surface until last week, lol
> *


lol,the sheet im looking at is 1/4 4'x 4.5' is gonna set me back 130$


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Mar 3 2009, 03:21 PM~13167574
> *My mess.  Overall look as you walk in the basement.  I have club meetings down here, so the first table is usually clear for people's junk, the big bench is where we work.
> 
> 
> ...


wow thats nice area you got alot of nice kits


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Mar 3 2009, 03:07 PM~13167983
> *The Netherlands doesn't have some oversized discount superstore decimating all local mom n pop stores?
> 
> that's the Rolls Royce coupe kit, there's a couple pics in my build topic
> *


Thing is over here we prolly have more stores per square mile than over there in the US but these stores are usually smaller and thus carry a small assortment of products...basically you need to shop around to find the items you need. I will def find the plastic bottles.

That's a Rolls? I really like the way the rear looks a bit like the '47 Caddy.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Mar 3 2009, 11:30 PM~13174082
> *Thing is over here we prolly have more stores per square mile than over there in the US but these stores are usually smaller and thus carry a small assortment of products...basically you need to shop around to find the items you need. I will def find the plastic bottles.
> 
> That's a Rolls? I really like the way the rear looks a bit like the '47 Caddy.
> *


It's the Rolls clip on a Black Force snap kit body, I got a pic in my build topic


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Mar 3 2009, 03:21 PM~13167574
> *the collection is directly behind me for easy access
> 
> 
> ...


damn bro, I see about 10 kits I want in that one little section alone!! lol


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

heres my new one, had to move into the garage with the modeling stuff...


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Gotta cover them finished builds up...keep um clean...


----------



## PlasticFabricator (Feb 23, 2009)

I wish I had an area to show... unfortunately Im stuck usin a small card table


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PlasticFabricator_@Mar 8 2009, 07:33 AM~13215203
> *I wish I had an area to show... unfortunately Im stuck usin a small card table
> *


ya got to start somewhere, i think thats proble were most of us started


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Mar 8 2009, 09:21 AM~13215543
> *ya got to start somewhere, i think thats proble were most of us started
> *


:nosad: i started on a little food tray :0 
moved up to a big ass computer desk :biggrin: 
and dont use it :burn:

i got alot of model parts and bodys thrown on it so i can sya i use it


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

i just use a super small computer desk, but it keeps me from working on more than 1 model at a time!


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@Mar 8 2009, 10:19 AM~13215721
> *i just use a super small computer desk, but it keeps me from working on more than 1 model at a time!
> *


not me :no:


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

haha its hard! Whats this zombie squad?


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PlasticFabricator_@Mar 8 2009, 06:33 AM~13215203
> *I wish I had an area to show... unfortunately Im stuck usin a small card table
> *



I first started on my bed then my home work desk ahh good old day lol.


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@Mar 8 2009, 10:25 AM~13215742
> *haha its hard! Whats this zombie squad?
> *


The real offtopic group I made 
For the 2012 zombie take over :0


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Mar 3 2009, 02:21 PM~13167574
> *My mess.  Overall look as you walk in the basement.  I have club meetings down here, so the first table is usually clear for people's junk, the big bench is where we work.
> 
> 
> ...


damn


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

I FIGURED I WOULD BUMP THIS UP CONSIDERING A FEW OF US HAVE NEW WORKBENCHES!! I POSTED PICS OF MY ROOM FINISHED IN MY THREAD BUT I HAVEN'T POSTED ANY WITH ALL LOADED UP. SO I'LL DO THAT SOON. I DONT HAVE AS MUCH AS MOST OF YOU THOUGH. :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Welcome to tha spot. Unfortunately I have to share with the washer and dryer and other shit. 
But I got all I need in here. 
This is just some of my shit. I have a grip more upstairs in our closet. LOL
Some of my builts








Got my bench in the corner with about half of my stash








































And there is always tunes playin at tha spot









FUck it, Ill put it in here then. LOL


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Mine still looks the same but some has moved over to the wood shop in the next room. I know pics or it didn't happen, but you'll have to wait till later for em. :biggrin:

edit: I guess I never added pics in here so I'll have to do that tomorrow.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

MY ROOM IS KINDA SMALL SO IT WAS HARD TO TAKE GOOD PICS BUT HERE THEY ARE.























































AND NO I DONT LIKE THE PATRIOTS! ITS JUST BLOCKING THE WINDOW. AND I STILL HAVE THE OTHER SPACE I POSTED ON THE LAST PAGE. :biggrin:


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Mar 6 2009, 12:31 PM~13200310
> *heres my new one, had to move into the garage with the modeling stuff...
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a Pocket bike is in the corner? 110 cc?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

yah its a pocket bike, 49cc, bought it for 25 bucks at a garage sale cuz it needed new piston rings, got the motor apart, al the screws got grouped together, so the motors screwless as of now. but i still have it. why?


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Sep 26 2009, 09:26 AM~15192357
> *MY ROOM IS KINDA SMALL SO IT WAS HARD TO TAKE GOOD PICS BUT HERE THEY ARE.
> 
> 
> ...


Funny, I have those two Aoshima kits stacked exactly the same way as yours...


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 26 2009, 12:41 PM~15192425
> *yah its a pocket bike, 49cc,  bought it for 25 bucks at a garage sale cuz it needed new piston rings, got the motor apart, al the screws got grouped together, so the motors screwless as of now. but i still have it. why?
> *



Those little fuckers are a blast. Even for my fat ass.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 20 2009, 11:41 PM~15138141
> *Welcome to tha spot. Unfortunately I have to share with the washer and dryer and other shit.
> But I got all I need in here.
> This is just some of my shit. I have a grip more upstairs in our closet. LOL
> ...


i see a wagon i want :cheesy:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 26 2009, 12:45 PM~15192441
> *Funny, I have those two Aoshima kits stacked exactly the same way as yours...
> *



THATS FUNNY! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 26 2009, 10:59 AM~15192819
> *i see a wagon i want  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Sep 26 2009, 12:26 PM~15192357
> *MY ROOM IS KINDA SMALL SO IT WAS HARD TO TAKE GOOD PICS BUT HERE THEY ARE.
> 
> 
> ...


is that dragster a RC??that mofo is huge!!!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Sep 26 2009, 11:33 PM~15195728
> *is that dragster a RC??that mofo is huge!!!
> *




YUP! NITRO RC AND IT GOES ABOUT 60MPH! AND THATS NOT ON SCALE ONSCALE ITS ABOUT 150 MPH. ITS PRETTY FUN BUT ITS A WHOLE NOTHER HOBBY I DONT HAVE TIME FOR. :biggrin:


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Sep 26 2009, 11:26 AM~15192357
> *MY ROOM IS KINDA SMALL SO IT WAS HARD TO TAKE GOOD PICS BUT HERE THEY ARE.
> 
> 
> ...


hey bro its not the amount of room you got but what comes out of it....  
i have a 9 ft long bench and always seem to end up working in about a square foot section never fails......lol :biggrin:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

ill have to take pics of my re-arranged work area .... after I clean it up tomoro...... could take a while, lol


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@Sep 28 2009, 03:55 AM~15204672
> *hey bro its not the amount of room you got but what comes out of it....
> i have a 9 ft long bench and always seem to end up working in about a square foot section never fails......lol :biggrin:
> *



YEAH I HEAR YA, IT WAS JUST HARD TO TAKE GOOD PICS OF IT. I HADE THE SAME PROBLEM OF SPACE GETTING DOWN TO A SQUARE FT. THATS WHY I HAD TO BUILD THIS ROOM ON MY BACK PORCH. IT ALL STARTS WHEN YOU WALK IN THE DOOR. CARS EVERYWHERE! I USED TO USE THE KITCHEN FOR MODLES AND FOR DRAWING TATTS, BUT I NEEDED MORE ROOM. MY OLD SET UP IS ON PAGE 9. IT STILL LOOKS LIKE THAT SO I HAVE BOTH SPACES. :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Sep 28 2009, 10:34 AM~15206144
> *YEAH I HEAR YA, IT WAS JUST HARD TO TAKE GOOD PICS OF IT. I HADE THE SAME PROBLEM OF SPACE GETTING DOWN TO A SQUARE FT. THATS WHY I HAD TO BUILD THIS ROOM ON MY BACK PORCH. IT ALL STARTS WHEN YOU WALK IN THE DOOR. CARS EVERYWHERE! I USED TO USE THE KITCHEN FOR MODLES AND FOR DRAWING TATTS, BUT I NEEDED MORE ROOM. MY OLD SET UP IS ON PAGE 9. IT STILL LOOKS LIKE THAT SO I HAVE BOTH SPACES. :uh:  :biggrin:
> *



Looks like you got a lot going on (not a bad thing).I was wondering if their is a place to see your tattoo work?Send me a p.m. if you want.Im looking for my first and Id like to get someone I trust to do it.I live in South Carolina but hell Im up for a road trip.Anyway...Id like to see your work.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 21 2009, 12:41 AM~15138141
> *Welcome to tha spot. Unfortunately I have to share with the washer and dryer and other shit.
> But I got all I need in here.
> This is just some of my shit. I have a grip more upstairs in our closet. LOL
> ...


You know you wanna come off that Astro Van. :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Sep 28 2009, 09:06 AM~15206423
> *You know you wanna come off that Astro Van.  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :nono: :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 28 2009, 12:36 PM~15207304
> *:0  :nono:  :biggrin:
> *


Hey, if it just mysteriously shows up in my mailbox I won't turn it away :biggrin: That's a very hard kit to find.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Not really hard to find. And cheap. Here you go brother
http://cgi.ebay.com/GM-Official-Chevrolet-...p3286.m20.l1116


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

ima get some more pics of my bench and stuff.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 28 2009, 09:15 PM~15212573
> *Not really hard to find. And cheap. Here you go brother
> http://cgi.ebay.com/GM-Official-Chevrolet-...p3286.m20.l1116
> *


Wish I could do ebay but I can't do paypal right now, sucks too, cuz I been watchin that one.


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Nice work Area ..But why the Pat's Flag? :biggrin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

IT BLOCKS THE MORNING SUN! I DONT CARE ABOUT FOOTBALL AT ALL.


:biggrin:


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Sep 29 2009, 06:45 AM~15216093
> *Wish I could do ebay but I can't do paypal right now, sucks too, cuz I been watchin that one.
> *


Id LOVE to have that kit too.If you read that ebay add....dude must be Japanese or at least quoting the box directly.Funny shit.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I saw that shit too. But he has a grip of them. And when I bought from him a while back, he had 7 left, and he keeps coming up with more of them.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

got me a shelf from work they were throwing out


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 1 2009, 09:30 PM~15244134
> *got me a shelf from work they were throwing out
> 
> 
> ...



NICE SHELF ! NOW SEND ME 1 OF THOSE DONKY DONK CADDIES !


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 1 2009, 08:46 PM~15244220
> *NICE  SHELF  !    NOW  SEND  ME  1  OF  THOSE  DONKY  DONK  CADDIES !
> *


need one ?

ill get one to you


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

i turned my closet to a lil shop for now till i relocate to north carolina


















some free paint i got from one of my homies









some free kits i got as well with the exeption of the t-bird which i got from gseeds :biggrin: 









some projects that i should have been finished :uh: :angry:  









rims/foil flocking drawer









got about 600 more kits and items in storage at my brothers house will post pics when i get over there


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

holy shit...you need to start building!


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Kirby_@Oct 3 2009, 09:06 PM~15259596
> *holy shit...you need to start building!
> *


i couldnt agree more


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

HERES MY LITTLE BUILD SPOT.
































.


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

any pics ofd that f150 with the rack on it


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Oct 11 2009, 07:56 PM~15326004
> *any pics ofd that f150 with the rack on it
> *



























.


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

thats cool


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

this my hidey hole from the ol lady and all the kids. The doors on the sides of the bench are full of kits. The black file cab is my spray paints and the big grey cab is parts. Interior, wheels, motors, everything i need. This works til i build my 16x16 model shed.


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

i like the cabinets, i need one like that grey one


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Here's my work area as of about 2 hours ago.


















































I have more stuff in the other room but didn't feel like taking pics tonight. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

looks like mine.... but mine is a fukkin mess right now  :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

I love all these pics!!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 13 2009, 01:20 AM~15338983
> *looks like mine.... but mine is a fukkin mess right now    :biggrin:
> *


Oh mine is a mess but I did clean off my desk some what so I had some room to work. lol :biggrin:


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Oct 13 2009, 01:24 AM~15339018
> *Oh mine is a mess but I did clean off my desk some what so I had some room to work. lol  :biggrin:
> *


hit broth mine still looks the same as it did the other night still got the 12" square where i was working on the caddy,going to try and clean it up later... :biggrin: nice stash by the way


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

damn yall are over the top i build my shit on the coffee table in the living room 
and go buy a kit when i want to build one i wish i had a surplus of kits like you guys :biggrin: i just bought like 4 kits that were on the cheap and thought i was nuts for having that many sittting around :uh:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

heres my new spot its still unorganized and messy but it works for me lol

heres a desk i built out of an old bedframe the kind with drawers underneath








and after setting it all up


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

umm jake...what in the hell are you gonna do with the firebird, shelby GT500, testarossa, 360 modena spyder, 53-4 chevy, 49 ford, super stallion and the cougar lowrider and NASCARS? YOU DONT DO CARS!! lol

And nice seat, no wonder you dont get shit done...id fall asleep in that.


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 27 2009, 08:43 PM~13133692
> *part of  what i can see from where i'm sitting...
> 
> 
> ...



damn u own a hobby shop BREACK OUT :cheesy: thats like a candy store to me :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

mine now 


got couple pieces of floor to cut still ...lol
\

got work bench ...and another desk i just got 

just got tv ...NO DVD PLAYER YET /.....................

SOMEONE GOT ONE THEY WANNA DONATE LOL

and last pic is display shelf and stereo


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

^^^ thats not a modeling room its too fuckin clean.... :biggrin: 

heres my mess. its been revamped, now has a shelve over the table and a flourescent light under that.









display shelves ( need more im outta space)









and all of the kits i have..which isnt much. Most of it is to the right of that in a 4 drawer cabinet called the *junkyard*


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

hey now !!!!

mine is fresh from being done ....


dont worry it will get messy


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Oct 13 2009, 07:32 PM~15348059
> *umm jake...what in the hell are you gonna do with the firebird, shelby GT500, testarossa, 360 modena spyder, 53-4 chevy, 49 ford, super stallion and the cougar lowrider and NASCARS?  YOU DONT DO CARS!!  lol
> 
> And nice seat, no wonder you dont get shit done...id fall asleep in that.
> *


lol i do some cars but most are for parts :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

HERES MY WORK AREA.....



















































HERES THE STORAGE AREA IN THE BASEMENT...


















AND HERES THE PHOTO SHOOT AREA....... :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Oct 14 2009, 11:11 AM~15352854
> *HERES MY WORK AREA.....
> 
> 
> ...


i like that display class and the stack of lowrider caddies on the shelf


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 14 2009, 09:50 AM~15353233
> *i  like  that  display  class  and  the  stack  of  lowrider  caddies  on the  shelf
> *


LOL, That shit caught my EYE, too.


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

heres my bench. not as elaborate as most of tha others but it gets tha job done :biggrin: 










shot of my parts box and paint box









keep my kits n tha bottom of my closet


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

its some nice shops in here, i luv seeing different shops and set ups


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dyzcustoms_@Oct 14 2009, 07:06 PM~15359400
> *its some nice shops in here, i luv seeing different shops and set ups
> *


X2
I just cleaned my shit up. Starting to find stuff I didnt even know I had. LOL


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

my mess...


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

THE WORK CHAWP :cheesy: this is my domain of creativity  



















uffin:


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

made also a new work room for me

2 benches to work, one paint bench, and the other side display


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

Finally had time to clean my area up a bit. not very big, but ive got everything right where I need it. within a couple months id like to get all my shit moved to one room ( where all my other models are) and drag a couple more desks in etc.

now im just relaxin with a dr. pepper and some goose :biggrin:


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Oct 17 2009, 01:16 AM~15385239
> *made also a new work room for me
> 
> 2 benches to work, one paint bench, and the other side display
> ...


Homie, your paintbooth. Looks kool. A little more info on that.


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Oct 17 2009, 01:39 AM~15385334
> *Homie, your paintbooth. Looks kool. A little more info on that.
> *


i got it from ebay this thing is pretty cool

paintboot


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Oct 17 2009, 06:29 AM~15385710
> *i got it from ebay this thing is pretty cool
> 
> paintboot
> *


Do you happen to have any info on this thats in English...I want to read more and see how much they are?


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Oct 17 2009, 06:29 AM~15385710
> *i got it from ebay this thing is pretty cool
> 
> paintboot
> *


Thanks BRO. I like it. Gonna try and get one.Hope fully it does not cost an arm and a LEG to get it here. LOL :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Oct 13 2009, 03:36 PM~15344622
> *heres my new spot its still unorganized and messy but it works for me lol
> 
> heres a desk i built out of an old bedframe the kind with drawers underneath
> ...


NOW THATS WHAT I CALL A BUILDING CHAIR PARK YOUR ASS IN THAT FOR HOURS :biggrin:


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Oct 17 2009, 04:16 AM~15385239
> *made also a new work room for me
> 
> 2 benches to work, one paint bench, and the other side display
> ...


i see some slot car sets in the back ground any custom slot cars :biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

alot of nice work areas


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Oct 17 2009, 04:39 AM~15385334
> *Homie, your paintbooth. Looks kool. A little more info on that.
> *







x-2 :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Oct 17 2009, 03:13 PM~15387977
> *NOW THATS WHAT I CALL A BUILDING CHAIR PARK YOUR ASS IN THAT FOR HOURS :biggrin:
> *


hell yea :biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)




----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

these people are serious! No body has work bench's! 
You guy's have LABORATORY'S. Your starting to be doctors of 
MODELOLOGY.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

I think there is A bench?


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dyzcustoms_@Oct 17 2009, 04:22 PM~15388388
> *i see some slot car sets in the back ground any custom slot cars :biggrin:
> *


no slotcars anymore, they i selled them.

in the past i colleted vintage slotcars.

more informations from my paint booth










its a single paint booth, with a vent in the rear and filter system in front. on the sides there are plastic sheets.

this is very cool when i brush something the booth collects the fog and smelliing a lot.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Dec 10 2009, 12:32 PM~15936495
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sweeeeeeeeet !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Dec 10 2009, 01:32 PM~15936495
> *no slotcars anymore, they i selled them.
> 
> in the past i colleted vintage slotcars.
> ...




nice! does this get vented outside?


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 10 2009, 12:54 PM~15936689
> *nice! does this get vented outside?
> *


I didn't know you're supposed to vent the fumes outside ! Maybe that explaines my blurry vision and headaches and high feeling ! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

it has no pipe to the outside, the paint goes through the filter and vent and the air comes out on the backside.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 10 2009, 01:56 PM~15936711
> *I didn't know you're supposed to vent the fumes outside ! Maybe that explaines my blurry vision and headaches and high feeling !  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *






lol naw, thats from your perscription for mary jane, that caterax is a mawhfawker lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Dec 10 2009, 02:00 PM~15936748
> *it has no pipe to the outside, the paint goes through the filter and vent and the air comes out on the backside.
> *





so is this thing like 75 bills american with 10 bills shipping? did i read that right? im not good with converting euros to dollar bills


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

my disaster area


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Dec 10 2009, 03:15 PM~15938609
> *my disaster area
> 
> 
> ...


i see a towncar


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 10 2009, 07:23 PM~15939975
> *i see a towncar
> *


yup.... thats what i need the parts from you for :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 10 2009, 01:59 PM~15938435
> *lol naw, thats from your perscription for mary jane, that caterax is a mawhfawker lol
> *



DAMN i want some of that :biggrin:


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

All right, the last month and a half has been busy as hell working crazy hours for the holidays but I finally back to 40-45 hour weeks and I have my shit set up to my liking.
I decided to build my bench in my closet since I adopted a 3 month old kitten I wanted to be able to seal up my space, he's pretty cool though, curls up next to my feet while I work. I still have some boxes of parts and tools to organize but I'm 95% set up. The shelf of kits is parts boxes on the left and started kits on the right. Not pictured on the other side of my room is a 4' wide by 6' tall bookshelf/display case, Display is on the top 3' and the bottom is about 30 unbuilt kits. Well, I ready to get into some building in 2010.


















Big Phil


----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Dec 10 2009, 10:25 AM~15936452
> *these people are serious! No body has work bench's!
> You guy's have LABORATORY'S.  Your starting to be doctors of
> MODELOLOGY.
> *


for real dey dont play :0


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

t t t


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Been working on getting my bench cleaned.. Worked about 3 hours tonight.. Still lots to do.. Heres what I started with..


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Jan 29 2010, 02:59 AM~16448251
> *Been working on getting my bench cleaned.. Worked about 3 hours tonight.. Still lots to do.. Heres what I started with..
> 
> 
> ...






the imfamous monte :biggrin: 


put some dora on for the kid and sit down and foil that bitch already lol


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

its foiled and ready for building.. I had someone foil it for me.. I gave up after the 15th time doing it.


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

A newer pic of my bench to prove i actually do something on it..lol.. still in shambles..


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Sep 28 2010, 08:12 PM~18687320
> *A newer pic of my bench to prove i actually do something on it..lol.. still in shambles..
> 
> 
> ...


Man for a second I thought you was just pullin a Kustombuilder on here bumpin old topics :roflmao: 

Thats how mine was lookin til yesterday when I decided enough of the madness, time to clean and organize and put projects I wont mess with back in the boxes til I decide to build, throw, or sell them...


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Me bump for nothing?? never..lol.. 

Yea i need to clean again but with all the shows lately and a few projects on the burner havent had the want to do so..


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

THIS IS WHERE IM AT ....FOR NOW :nicoderm:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Sep 28 2010, 10:12 PM~18687320
> *A newer pic of my bench to prove i actually do something on it..lol.. still in shambles..
> 
> 
> ...


Man with all the goodies you've got at your disposal I'd be a building fool. :biggrin: :cheesy: 

Nice little set up btw.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Sep 26 2009, 12:26 PM~15192357
> *MY ROOM IS KINDA SMALL SO IT WAS HARD TO TAKE GOOD PICS BUT HERE THEY ARE.
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: I wish my room was still that clean and still had that much empty space. :roflmao: :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

Here's where I'm gonna try and make the magic happen...


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Looka dis fuckin' mess I work in...


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

sneekyg909 said:


> Here's where I'm gonna try and make the magic happen...


thats some nice space you got there!!!! cant wait to get me some space, the little spot i got now makes me not want to b therethats y i really havent got nothin done!!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Tonioseven said:


> Looka dis fuckin' mess I work in...


I spy a VW bug... Can i have it?


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

:no::biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

Here I am in my SOCALINC/MCBA Chop Shop.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Mr.1/16th said:


> View attachment 662272
> 
> Here I am in my SOCALINC/MCBA Chop Shop.



:thumbsup:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

Nice wall of kits:thumbsup:....bet youll never run out:biggrin:


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

COAST2COAST said:


> thats some nice space you got there!!!! cant wait to get me some space, the little spot i got now makes me not want to b therethats y i really havent got nothin done!!!


Thanks Coast...I had a small folding table before I started working on this room.
Now I have more room and now I dont feel like doing anything...:dunno:


----------



## Coltontant (Dec 7, 2014)

man i would love to see some pics of your models i saw that regal in lrb magazine as a kid amazing work dude


----------

